# Kenshiro Abbe 50th Tribute



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Sep 9, 2006)

I am pleased to let you all know that the new *Kenshiro Abbe Tribute*  website is live as from today.   www.KenshiroAbbe.com    After the great success of the Kenshiro Abbe Celebrations on May 14th at Crystal Palace 2005, we now intend to continue to pay tribute to this legendary Budo teacher with this new website.


There will be much more information added during the coming weeks. We are looking for more information on Abbe Sensei, old photos, film/video / documents. If you have any material of interest ? please forward to Henry Ellis at BritishAikido@ntlworld.com    If we believe that any submitted material is of interest to our visitors we will publish it.  In the coming weeks we will be talking to several of Abbe Sensei's old privileged students  ( not friends )  with the intention of developing a page of personal tributes and anecdotes to Abbe Sensei. Please visit the site regularly for the latest up-dates.


Kind Regards

Henry Ellis
Co- Author of Positive Aikido.
http://www.geocities.com/britishaikido


----------

